# Macon to Pigeon Forge: Quickest Route?



## LTE (Jun 21, 2013)

Leaving in the afternoon so I want to get there asap.  Google maps shows 3 ways to go.  All times are right at 5 hours.

Route 1:
Take 75 north till I 40, then take RT 66 south.  Mileage is a little over 300.

Route 2:
Take 75 to 675, then to 285 , then 85,then to 985, which turns into RT23/441.  Go through Clayton, GA , into North Carolina and then cut over into Tennessee.  Mileage is 275.

Route 3:
Take 75 to Catersville, then follow RT411 almost into Sieverville, take a back road into Pigeon Forge.  Mile is about the same as route 2.

Have any of you recently made this trip or remember the actual time it took?


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jun 21, 2013)

never been there, but it took me about 7.5 hours to get from gray to nashville. I would assume about the same time, maybe 30 minutes longer due to the mountain roads


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Jun 21, 2013)

The times are all about the same on the routes shown. A lot depends on traffic getting through Atlanta. You need to be north of Atlanta no later than 3 and thats pushing it. If you hit rush hour add a hour.  Traffic in Knoxville can get pretty rough to. The route through Cherokee is shorter but the last 30 miles take a hour because you are driving through mountains. I like the 411 route personally.
 75 between Chattanooga and Knoxville only has 2 lanes and you will see aggressive driving that is downright scary there.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 21, 2013)

Get on 441 in Eatonton and it will take you all the way.


----------



## ryano (Jun 21, 2013)

The only thing bad about the 411 route is all the small towns with money hungry cops.

If you go that way, WATCH YOUR SPEED!  Especially through White Ga, Fairmount Ga and Benton TN.


----------



## K80Shooter (Jun 21, 2013)

Lindseys Grandpa said:


> *You need to be north of Atlanta no later than 3 and thats pushing it.* *If you hit rush hour add a hour. I have sat in traffic for way more than an hour at rush hour.*




If you are going anywhere near rush hour you might want to consider hwy 441, several small towns but no traffic jams.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 21, 2013)

441 and if you go from Savannah its I 16 to 441


----------



## win280 (Jun 21, 2013)

Check the Ga navigator web site for construction delays on the routes you are looking at. Seems to be a lot of construction delays on 285 N between 675 and I 20.Northside of perimeter around 400.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jun 21, 2013)

ryano said:


> The only thing bad about the 411 route is all the small towns with money hungry cops.
> 
> If you go that way, WATCH YOUR SPEED!  Especially through White Ga, Fairmount Ga and Benton TN.



this^


----------



## Slingblade (Jun 21, 2013)

arrow3 said:


> get on 441 in eatonton and it will take you all the way.



^^^this^^^ Hwy 129/441 to Athens then 441 all the way up to Pigeon Forge, about 260 miles and a real easy drive with little traffic.


----------



## lbzdually (Jun 23, 2013)

Up 75 to exit 293, the Hwy 411N exit and follow it to Maryville, Tn.  Take US321 the rest of the way.  On 411 in Ga, set the cruise to 5-7 mph over the posted speed limit, in Tn don't go over 5 mph over the limit.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jun 23, 2013)

Did they ever repair 441 between Cherokee and Gatlinburg? It washed out last year. If it's not repaired, you'll need to find an alternate route around.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 23, 2013)

Bassquatch said:


> Did they ever repair 441 between Cherokee and Gatlinburg? It washed out last year. If it's not repaired, you'll need to find an alternate route around.



It's clear now...


----------



## jigman29 (Jun 23, 2013)

I would get to Athens whichever way you prefer then hit 441 and it will take you all the way.I would way rather take the parkway and see the mountains over the others you could take.Not sure about Macon but we hunt in Sandersville so hwy 15 to Athens is the best for us and from there 441 will take us to clayton.% hours does sound about right though but it will not seem that long once you hit the parkway in Cherokee.It is a beautiful ride for sure.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jun 23, 2013)

Arrow3 said:


> It's clear now...



Thanks for that update. I hadn't heard (nor asked) any news about it in a long time.


----------



## scott44 (Jun 25, 2013)

ryano said:


> The only thing bad about the 411 route is all the small towns with money hungry cops.
> 
> If you go that way, WATCH YOUR SPEED!  Especially through White Ga, Fairmount Ga and Benton TN.



^ good advise right there..i'd go the 441 route myself. Prettier ride IMO


----------

